# looking for barrel trainer around Santa Maria california



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Can't help but just wanted to say hello. I grew up at the Saddle club at VAFB. Still have a weakness for the hills covered in oak trees.


----------



## barrelracinginger13 (Jul 11, 2017)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> Can't help but just wanted to say hello. I grew up at the Saddle club at VAFB. Still have a weakness for the hills covered in oak trees.


Yes I love this area it's so beautiful !


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Not to direct you away to another forum ... but you may want to ask this on Barrel Horse World. You may get more leads. 

Sorry I can't be of help. I live in North Dakota.


----------

